# Comics  > Image Comics >  Nameless

## DialHForHagai

Hey guys,
is there any indication as to when a Nameless TPB and/or HC will be out?

----------


## Flash Gordon

Most likely after issue 6. That's how most IMAGE books go, at least.

It's on #4 now, so perhaps by Halloween time? Maybe a bit sooner?

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Isn't it just an eight-issue mini? I could be wrong but I thought I read that.

Anyway, issue #4 was the trippiest yet. I think I understand it but I'm not entirely sure. That seems to be the theme with this series, doesn't it?

----------


## DialHForHagai

It's a six-issue miniseries, as far as I'm aware.
Anyway, I just asked Burnham on Twitter and he said that they're figuring it out right now, and that he'd like to have a collection out by Christmas.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> It's a six-issue miniseries, as far as I'm aware.
> Anyway, I just asked Burnham on Twitter and he said that they're figuring it out right now, and that he'd like to have a collection out by Christmas.


Six issues??? How the hell are they going to wrap this thing up in two more issues??

----------


## thewarning

> Six issues??? How the hell are they going to wrap this thing up in two more issues??


Everything dies.

----------


## Flash Gordon

This is only a 6 issue mini?? Whaaaaat?

----------


## HsssH

Strange, I don't see the need for much wraping up here. I imagine that next issue will introduce more details and final issue will wrap up most of the things leaving some open for possible sequels or our interpretation.

----------


## Ragdoll

I love Nameless. This series seems geared towards Morrison's druggie fanbase, so I recommend smoking for it. If you are a fan of HP Lovecraft, this will be up your alley.

----------


## johnmahananda

Just read #4...this is shite...

----------


## The Beast Of Yucca Flats

I'm trying to be a bit restrained in my optimism here, after Morrison's mostly lesser-to-bland work of late (particularly _Multiversity_)... but so far, I'm rather liking it; it's got a good, creepily oppressive Lovecraft-atmosphere going, and it's featuring some of Chris Burnham's best work to date.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I'm a huge Lovecraft and Morrison fan, so I'm just waiting on this must-buy trade.  I'm ready to preorder, so I understand the frustration of no solicit.

----------


## MattyHaydock

Controversial opinion time: It's a really beautiful comic but just too weird for me! I haven't got a clue what is going on! (Still really cool to look at though)

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Controversial opinion time: It's a really beautiful comic but just too weird for me! I haven't got a clue what is going on! (Still really cool to look at though)


That can be said for many Grant Morrison comics, and I mean that in a very positive way.  You have to have patience and re-read and think and ponder.  That's what Grant is aiming for, comics you don't walk away from after the first read.

----------


## Mjolnir

Soooooo, just got caught up on my reading and read issues 3 and 4. Man, this book is messed up. Count me as one of those that has no idea what is going. The art is fantastic, but the story.... It acts like it wants to be a sci-fi/horror, which I loved everything about the asteroid and the exploration of it, but then all the crazy crap with the eye like drones, the crazy woman killing everyone, the visions, the occult part of it. It's just all sorts of what the hell am I reading? 

So this is supposed to be a mini, and I've heard it's six issues. But there hasn't been anything solicited beyond issue #5 which has seen a few delays in coming out (current release date of August 5th as well as a number of Image books that saw their books delayed from July to this date). As of September's solicits, no issue #6 which is making me think that issue #5 is it?

----------


## Lasse

> Controversial opinion time: It's a really beautiful comic but just too weird for me! I haven't got a clue what is going on! (Still really cool to look at though)


I usually need a few rereads of Grant Morrisons comics before I appreciate it for real. It was the same even with New X-Men and his Batman run.

----------


## borntohula

I don't have much of a clue where it's heading, but I quite like it. A bit like if HP Lovecraft wrote 2001 and got it adapted by Alejandro Jodorowsky. 

For me, Morrison been great lately. Annihilator was really cool and I think Multiversity is up there with Doom Patrol and Flex Mentallo.

----------


## Mjolnir

Anybody know what's going on with the final issue? For a 5 issue mini, one would think that the whole thing would have been done by now, but issue 5 keeps getting pushed back further and further. It's current release date is September 9. Issue 4 came out June 10. Has Morrison or Chris Burnham said anything anywhere?

----------


## AwesomeUsername

> Anybody know what's going on with the final issue? For a 5 issue mini, one would think that the whole thing would have been done by now, but issue 5 keeps getting pushed back further and further. It's current release date is September 9. Issue 4 came out June 10. Has Morrison or Chris Burnham said anything anywhere?


It's a 6 issue mini actually. And based on what Nathan Fairbairn said about it on Twitter a while back, the final issue should be in November's solicits. They've already sent them the cover and synopsis for it.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> I usually need a few rereads of Grant Morrisons comics before I appreciate it for real. It was the same even with New X-Men and his Batman run.


That patience is the best quality for a Morrison reader or fan.  With so much densely overlappingly packed into his stories, you have to read and ponder and reread.

----------


## Mjolnir

> It's a 6 issue mini actually. And based on what Nathan Fairbairn said about it on Twitter a while back, the final issue should be in November's solicits. They've already sent them the cover and synopsis for it.


I thought that it was six, but the way the solicit sounded for issue 5 made it sound like it was the last one, but then as the months go by I don't see issue 6 solicited which made me think that issue 5 was it. So, if it's 6 issues, then awesome. This book has been a huge WTF am I reading type of book.

----------


## Ragdoll

The final issue comes out this week! Comic of the year, coming through.

----------


## caramon

will have to start at the beginning, can't remember what it's all about, I hate when they have these long breaks between issues (if it is complex stuff)

----------


## Ragdoll

> can't remember what it's all about,


In a nutshell, the being we call God is a deranged and evil prisoner of war from another universe jailed on an asteroid on a collision course with our planet. 
I just re-read issue #5 and it got me reacquainted with the characters and backstory without needing to read the entire mini again.

----------


## Ragdoll

Did you guys like that big finale? If you all thought the book was confusing before, it only got more insane. Not only was it mind blowing on trippy/epic levels, it had one moment of gore that shocked and disturbed the hell out of me (you'll know it when you see it). Thank you Grant Morrison for the best comics in the world. I can't wait for the sequels to Annihilator and Multiversity. But also hope he does another superhero ongoing someday instead of just special projects. Or even an indie ongoing, all he does are minis lately.

----------


## DeathFalcon182

A little advice, seach up all the mythology, sigils a terms or what not Morrison has named throughout the series, almost all of the stuff has real world reference and not something Morrison made up. At least that's the advice I got from somebody, I've yet to start reading this stuff lol.

----------


## Scott Lantern

> I can't wait for the sequels to Annihilator and Multiversity.


When was a sequel to Annihilator announced?

----------


## jmv5010

Burnham's art was fantastic in this issue. I really dug the panel layouts throughout the series - really great stuff.

I did a re-read of the series before yesterday. I'm glad I did because there was definitely bits and pieces I had forgotten about. I need to re-read the finale again today.

----------


## Ragdoll

> When was a sequel to Annihilator announced?


It isn't officially announced yet like Multiversity Too but in an old interview he said "The sequel is already in the works in fact!  Again, the useful anti-hero archetype (as displayed by Spass and Nomax) can be used again and again in a lot of different stories.  It’s just a matter of when really."
http://collider.com/grant-morrison-a...tor-interview/

----------


## t hedge coke

This was a hell of a ride, wasn't it?

Burnham is hands down one of the finest artists working in comics today.

And, it's fascinating to me how this took what was the most fascinating part of *The Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul*, for me, and blew it up into something huge and disgusting and magnificent.

Morrison has, interestingly, not quite got over his tendency to write "the girlfriend," but his recent stuff is getting there, possibly as spillover from his long-gestating Wonder Woman, but does seem to have less sympathy for the Devil these days, and that does help give his new work some crackle. We've come aways from barely touching on Mad Tom's evil and Sir Miles not being so bad. God, Max, Hurt, even Talia, really, are bad people. They're actual _____s, misunderstood or not.

----------


## HsssH

Well I guess I'll be odd one out. Hated the ending, its likely that I got something wrong, but as I see it, nobody really did anything asides of couple of last pages? Maybe these words have some deeper meaning when you research them, but I don't see myself looking for clues and stuff since I didn't find it very interesting in the first place. Annihilator was better in every way, for me.

----------


## t hedge coke

> Well I guess I'll be odd one out. Hated the ending, its likely that I got something wrong, but as I see it, nobody really did anything asides of couple of last pages? Maybe these words have some deeper meaning when you research them, but I don't see myself looking for clues and stuff since I didn't find it very interesting in the first place. Annihilator was better in every way, for me.


Research could open up some potentials, as could knowledge before reading, but I don't think it would make or break anything. The story's the story.

*Annihilator* (which I just reread this morning) saved itself with its last issue, for me. Spass and Nomax are both such asses, I'm glad their respective _Cathy Cornelius_es didn't let that go unacknowledged. It's the romantic frisson that works for me in *Annihilator*, while with *Nameless*, it was the hopeless, confusing, putridity. And, that they're both cosmic haunted house stories about guys with hollowed out heads.

It's been awhile since Morrison's been able to make me shudder with disgust and fear at possession. Not since the puppeting at the beginning of *The Filth*, I think. *Nameless* did that for me. To steal from *The Crow*, "This is the really real world; there ain't no coming back." That's what worked for me, that it's irrevocable whatever direction things go in _now_.

----------


## Kevin Street

... no idea what I just read. It seems to be at least two contradictory stories (Maybe more?) that are both the "real" story, since things from one show up in the other. Or maybe it's a delusion?

Whatthewhat?

----------


## caramon

Not sure if I could follow all this. I like to read comics that are beyond the bog standard stuff but Morrison sometimes takes it a bit too far (for me). Will put it on my list to be re-read in a while.

----------


## The Beast Of Yucca Flats

I may need to chew on this a bit more... but on the whole, I found this a rather nice-- if that's the word-- and welcome change from Morrison's mostly prosaic or trite other work of late (though I've not yet read Annihilator).  

And Burnham himself has really taken some big steps toward greatness with this one, as well.

----------


## t hedge coke

I was bumming around, reading reviews of this, and it amused me how many people seem sure Nameless is too smart, too esoteric, too coded for them, when the talent have largely admitted to throwing stuff in to be atmospheric or distracting. It's a horror book, not a critical thesis or an eighth grade story problem from math class. It's about the _feels_.

----------

